# Odin is a rockstar at 22"



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Yesterday was Odin's first trial at 22" and he did SO GOOD! It was a one day advanced/starter trial with 6 runs. He Q'd 5/6 and the one we didn't get was still really nice, he just dropped a bar and popped off the table. There are a few skills we have been working really hard on (threadles, back sides and outs) we got to use each of those skills in our runs and he handled all of them like a total boss I can't believe just how nice he runs at 22" he is clearly happier and crazy fast! It's so much fun to be able to SPRINT through the courses with him! Anyways here are our runs.





 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Odin is awesome! Congrats to both of you, your videos are fun to watch.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That was awesome!! Congratulations to both :thumbup:


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations! You both did an awesome job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job, did you used to have to jump 26" ???


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes he was jumping 26" before. We worked really hard at jumping but I came to the conclusion that he just can't _run_ and keep the 26" bars up. We are both much happier at 22"


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Odin is awesome!!! I was lucky enough to get to watch him run in real life  he is an inspiration to watch and one day I hope Jackpot and I are as good as you guys. Great handling Kristi love the blinds  he is responding so well to the moves........ Oh and Jackpot thinks he is sexy :wub:


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Wow, really nice, great runs! Congrats!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That steeplechase and standard run looked fantastic. He was _really_ moving there! In gamblers, did I hear her call 8points for the tunnel?? Sure sounded like it both times you took it.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

awesome video..well done to you and Odin!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

wildo said:


> That steeplechase and standard run looked fantastic. He was _really_ moving there! In gamblers, did I hear her call 8points for the tunnel?? Sure sounded like it both times you took it.


Yes she was calling 8 points for the tunnel. There is always a 4 point obstacle in gamblers and if its also part of a mini gamble its worth double...or something like that lol.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow! That's quite a generous obstacle!! I'd be sure to hit that twice! (That sounds a bit bad...)


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL 

I find most judges try to balance out the challenge in gamblers, so if the main gamble is really challenging the minis are pretty easy and if the main is pretty easy the minis are really hard. (From what I've seen anyways) The main gamble was pretty tough....I think Odin and one other dog got it. The other mini was also quite challenging. I really liked the coursers the judges had, lots of challenges in the games on Saturday!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

I find most judges try to balance out the challenge in gamblers, so if the main gamble is really challenging the minis are pretty easy 


I never noticed that lol but ya I think you are right, you were in perfect position to start the gamble and Odin didn't miss a step, everything went so smooth. I was out of position when the buzzer went to start but was happy Jackpot did the gamble we were just out of time tho


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I totally forgot that you guys got that gamble! That's awesome, the Q doesn't matter, just amazing that she was able to do that. It wasn't an easy gamble, especially for a young dog.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

He looks great! Definitely moving fast and I'm glad he's better about not knocking bars at 22".


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin wasn't quite as much of a rockstar this weekend as he was last weekend. The bars started to come down again...not a ton of them but one or two per run. His second last run of the weekend I talked to the judges and got the OK to put the bar back up and have him do it again if he knocked (that's what I do in training.) The look on his face was priceless! "what are you doing??? We are at a trial!!! I'm sorry I knocked the bar, your embarrassing me!!!" And guess what? He picked up his feet which resulted in an amazing jumpers Q and we are now finally out of starters jumpers Here is his run.

Odin starter Jumpers - YouTube

I am going to have to look at the AAC rules to see whether or not its a big no no to touch equipment or not. You are allowed to train in the ring but I'm not sure if it would be considered unsportsmanlike or something to stop and put the bar back up. I might just talk to the individual judges before I run to see if they care. Stopping and putting the bar back up sure makes a difference for Odin!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

That stinks! That's sort of what happened with Ryker. His first couple trials at 22" last year were great, barely any bars knocked. Now he's back to knocking almost as many bars as he did at 26".

That's great that AAC allows training in the ring. I wish more venues would. If you get eliminated for it anyway, what's the harm in allowing a bit of training?? Anyway, I suppose it would be best to continue asking the judges about putting the bars back up. That's probably something that one judge would allow, but another would not.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

That was awesome! How do you know which way to go? I'd be SO CONFUSED!!!! All the back and forth!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

DOCNA trials also allow training in the ring. They're a new venue that's gaining some momentum in the southwest and also around the upstate NY and PA area.


----------

